# Ultrasound pics at 6 weeks & 10 weeks - Take a peek and guess!



## Ella86

I'm dying to know the gender... We find out June 8. I'm going a bit nutty haha Please give me your best guesses! Both were abdominal ultrasounds, if that matters. 6 weeks and 10 weeks. Initially I felt it was a girl, but lately I've been having weird boy vibes... I don't know if it's paranoia, or if it's that it's actually a little boy in there! We were hoping for a girl, but the more I think about having a boy, I love the thought of that as well... (But please say girl! Haha)

***The 6 week pic is flipped for some reason, tilt your head to the left to see it the right way! (Bean is on "bottom left" of uterus in the pic)

***Pic from 10 weeks is in post below, couldn't get it to upload more than one at a time.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Ella86

Pic from 10 weeks...
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 25.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Fizzyfefe

I'm guessing boy!


----------



## hunni12

Boy as well


----------



## Bevziibubble

Boy!


----------



## Ella86

No way! Hahaha! Bc of skull?


----------



## Fizzyfefe

Yes, that's what I'm basing my guess on. :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Yes based on skull :)


----------



## myangel167

Girl because of the placement of 6 week baby pic


----------



## Ella86

Update - all boy! :happydance:


----------



## Isme

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------

